# Where can I buy Wii U games in india



## T!M3 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have a credit card. Any other options?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

T!M3 said:


> I don't have a credit card. Any other options?



In Kolkata's "Grey Market"(Every metro has a "grey market" like Delhi has Palika bazaar)
Kolkata is the closest to your place
I doubt anyone will know what is a wii-u in Guwahati


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> In Kolkata's "Grey Market"(Every metro has a "grey market" like Delhi has Palika bazaar)
> Kolkata is the closest to your place
> I doubt anyone will know what is a wii-u in Guwahati



Thanks for the suggestion I imported a few will look for that next time I am in Kolkata


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 25, 2013)

Beware that the Wii U is region locked though. Which country/region did you get it from? European games won't work on Japanese or American Wii Us, American games won't work on Japanese and European Wii Us and Japanese games won't work on American and European Wii Us. 

I have an European Wii U and mainly import from ozgameshop and amazon.co.uk for larger orders. HUKD is pretty useful for finding games on the cheap too.


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Beware that the Wii U is region locked though. Which country/region did you get it from? European games won't work on Japanese or American Wii Us, American games won't work on Japanese and European Wii Us and Japanese games won't work on American and European Wii Us.
> 
> I have an European Wii U and mainly import from ozgameshop and amazon.co.uk for larger orders. HUKD is pretty useful for finding games on the cheap too.



I got mine from US


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Beware that the Wii U is region locked though. Which country/region did you get it from? European games won't work on Japanese or American Wii Us, American games won't work on Japanese and European Wii Us and Japanese games won't work on American and European Wii Us.
> 
> I have an European Wii U and mainly import from ozgameshop and amazon.co.uk for larger orders. HUKD is pretty useful for finding games on the cheap too.



Do they ship in India or you use other means?


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 2, 2013)

ozgameshop offers free shipping to India while Amazon UK has multiple shipping options with varying costs.


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ozgameshop offers free shipping to India while Amazon UK has multiple shipping options with varying costs.



Does it support US import Wii U?


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 21, 2013)

T!M3 said:


> Does it support US import Wii U?



Nein.


----------



## T!M3 (Sep 21, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Nein.




noooooooo


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2013)

OT : Hahaha EPIC replies


----------

